# superfeet footbeds good for flatfeet?



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

kusanagi said:


> do you make any further adjustments to fit your foot shape?
> 
> do they also fix pronation?


Superfeet works for a lot of people. I use them in my regular shoes. You can't make adjustments unless you go to a place that sells the kork ones

I have custom insoles from a bootfitter/pedorthists


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

I have flat feet and superfeet only took away a little of my pain. I picked up a pair of SOLE thin sports and they took away 99.9% of my pain.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Superfeet are decent and can work, but everyone has different feet and we won't be able to say for sure whether they will or won't work for you.

They're worth a try and I'd also highly recommend checking out Remind Insoles as well as an alternative to Superfeet when you're checking out insoles. They make some very kickbutt insoles.

Footbeds is all about what works for you, so you're going to have check em out for yourselves and see which works best for you.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

+2 Reminds

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-reviews/95329-year-pair-remind-medic-insoles.html

I got duck feets.


----------

